
Study: People on antidepressants 'more than twice as likely to attempt suicide' - imperio59
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-7176689/New-study-finds-rare-risk-suicide-patients-antidepressants.html?ito=facebook_share_fbia-middle&fbclid=IwAR24cG8VyELH9FEm2yC63GkBdQdijkSFRI0VwYvq48yQpVBxho2TphrGZKs
======
imperio59
The actual study:
[https://www.karger.com/Article/FullText/501215](https://www.karger.com/Article/FullText/501215)

